# Thank You Thank You!!!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Bebop(jessica) for my very lovely ,sweet goatie! I am soo excited he is my first registered nigerian! We made it home safe and sound and he is sharing a cabin with Elvis our other buck( they are the same size)LOL and he is a year old. So thanks again for B.B. King he is awesome my husband loves him! Will post pics as soon as it stops raining.-Melinda


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats Melinda! That's exciting!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  thats awesome


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!

congrats


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm just really glad he could go to a great home! We miss him! I can't wait to see what he produces!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Right now all my does are pretty much bred so I wont breed him till fall or next winter but I will keep you posted


----------

